# Where to buy Shimano reel seats?



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

Does anybody know if they are available to the public? I handled them at the fishing show and let me tell ya there split seat is really clean, fits the Shimano reel like no other, way more comfortable then Fuji sk2 and there full seat looks great and is made out of CI4 and painted. Would really like to build with them.

Split seat http://www.tacklewarehouse.com/Shimano_Compre_Casting_Rods/descpage-CCRS.html

CI4 seat
http://www.tacklewarehouse.com/shimano/descpage.html?pcode=SEC


----------



## Hawglife (Mar 9, 2014)

I would like to know as well, that compre reel seat looks comfy!


----------



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

Those are made for their own rods. You won't find them for sale anywhere.


----------



## marcram (Jul 26, 2013)

Would be nice if they sold them. The CI4 looks slick.


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

Shimano don't like custom rod builders, were the competition. They do have a weakness though and it's having your stuff made in China for cheap, try Alababa.com. The guy that owns Alababa looks like an alien from outer-space but he sells practically every manufactured product China makes. You will have to search the site thoroughly to find it in a single sold item , but you will most likely find them. Pac Bay has something similar also.


----------

